# WANTED : R35 : 2012-2016 STD OR MOD's. Cash ready



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm car-less since the first time in 15 years and lost! GT-R Needed.

Cash waiting for a well cared for DBA.

Any colour
Up to 45K miles
Not modded beyond 4.25
Full Service history
Private buyer, strong budget.

Hit me!
- Grant


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You 3 months too early for me 😆


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Get it sold Matty, the time is now.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

not right now post Christmas 👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Loads for sale in the usual places,pistonheads,autotrader,forum,fb etc.


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Skint said:


> Loads for sale in the usual places,pistonheads,autotrader,forum,fb etc.


None that fit the bill sadly Skint... and I've looked at every one of them 3 times! lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’ve messaged you 

I’m serious on selling


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you could be a little more detailed in you requirement or give an explanation what’s wrong with what you’ve viewed it could help others offering cars for sale.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

From watching the market over the last couple of months I’ve noticed prices now steadily rising, I am not entirely sure what the reason is but sub 30k cars seems to be projects and imo are’nt worth bothering with Unless your in the game. Early tidy cars are climbing steadily, moving onto dba versions prices tend to be all over the place, some very fairly priced motors and some people dreaming. Eba’s tend to be getting a bit of a smack as more and more are coming to the market. Auctions are having a few through weekly now, maybe lease deals, pcp’s ending as well as warranty causing the depreciation to them. Having said that they hold well compared to a lot of other vehicles.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a pearl white 61 plate DBA, around 36000 miles I'll have to check. Litchfield stage 1/2 with Russ Fellows exhaust with full Nissan and litchfield service history running there version 5 software.

I'm the 4th owner and I have had it 5 years, the previous owner was a member on here too. Was serviced in Sept by Litchfields. Car is currently sorn for winter and mot is up so if it's of interest I can get 12months on it no problem

Tyres are cup 2s with plenty left on them for next year. I did the rear breaks discs and pads at Litchfields 2 services ago but I cover few miles as it's a weekend car thats kept garaged on trickle charge when not in use.

It's standard in looks apart from exhaust
Runs sweet with no issues but that's as you would expect with Litchfield looking after it. Over my 5years with the car it has been totally reliable with no issues at all and only willing to let it go as I have another toy which I haven't used since I got the Gtr and it's time I gave that a little attention next year

The car has a few stone chips across the front which seems incredible common on these but I have never used a garage to spray a car so haven't trusted anyone to do it, and on its most recent service Litchfield's mentioned that the inner face of the front discs were a little corroded but they have plenty of life in them so it's more visual

There are pictures on my instagram if you would like a look my username is hughs1e
I'm located in Staffordshire


----------



## DRadmall (Oct 4, 2020)

matty32 said:


> I’ve messaged you
> 
> I’m serious on selling


What are you selling. I'm in the market for one too


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

£50k buys you 23,000 2016 maybe less with some haggling on Autotrader


----------



## Jgtr25 (Aug 3, 2020)

63 k will buy my prestige 
2018 !
22000 MILES
Black 
Full history


----------

